# Outlook 2007 shows messages in the outbox, but none exist.



## ttunks (Sep 15, 2010)

Has anybody had this happen, and do you have a cure? Sent several hundred messages using Business Contact Manager, but the outbox still shows two unsent and there are no messages showing up in the outbox. The system gives me warnings about closing with unsent messages. Deleting the outbox is greyed out. Any suggestions?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Are you still having this problem?

If so, try this:

On the *Tools* menu, click *Send/Receive*.
Click *Download Headers in This Folder*.

Regards

eddie


----------



## ttunks (Sep 15, 2010)

Eddie, thanks for the suggestion. Tried it, but problem still exists. I now see that there appears to be 2 lines in the outbox, blank with the exception of "None" in the Sent column if you sort by reminder, and 3 if you sort by importance.


----------



## betterknownas (Oct 4, 2010)

I have Microsoft Outlook 2007 and have recently installed the newest version of Hotmail Connector. I keep getting the message "You have unsent messages in your outbox" when I go to close out of Outlook--but there aren't any messages there. Following a tip you gave to the other person with this problem, I went to the Tools menu, and pressed Send/Receive, but when I got to my account email I cannot get to Download Inbox Headers because it is blanked out. Is there any other way to make this annoying message go away?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

*ttunks*

Firstly, see if this link helps in any way:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-ca/b...-in-business-contact-manager-HP001112915.aspx

If not, was having a read in the Microsoft forums, and in a rather lengthy thread, I found this:



> Message stuck in Outbox
> 
> It doesn't happen too often but when a message is stuck in the Outbox it can be a real pain. Below you'll find three methods to get the message out of the Outbox.
> 
> ...


Apparently, most people said Method 2 worked for them 

Not sure if this will work with Business Contact Manager though.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to TSG betterknownas 

Are you using Windows XP or Vista?

When you're in Outlook, check that View | Current View is be set to Show all messages. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## betterknownas (Oct 4, 2010)

I am using Windows XP.

The problem is not that a message is actually stuck in my Microsoft Outlook Outbox. I know how to get rid of such a message. The problem this time is that there is no unsent message in my outbox, and there is no view command that shows such a message there, and yet I keep getting the message that there are "unsent messages in your outbox. " This is coming, so to speak, out of thin air, since all the messages have actually been sent (my hotmail account, which shows all messages sent when I use Outlook, confirms this). However, the message is repeated every time I try to close Outlook, and I have to press "Close without Sending" to be able to actually close out of it. That's what I need help with.

Thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Although you haven't actually got a message in there, see if this thread helps:

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/733069-solved-outlook-2007-will-not.html

Do you get an error message, and if so, can you copy/paste the contents.

eddie


----------



## betterknownas (Oct 4, 2010)

Dear Eddie and all,

I finally called Microsoft Support at 1-800-936-5700 (that number is itself a treasure hard to attain), and after agreeing/insisting to pay for support, got a fine tech who immediately located the problem. I have a number of large personal folders in my Outlook, and each has its own Outbox. I thought I'd checked all of those, but I hadn't. Sure enough one of Personal Folders did have a message stuck in its Outbox. I did not even have to go offline to delete it, it deleted at the first request. And then the message that I have unsent messages in my Outbox disappeared. Well worth $49 to reconnect with the obvious.

All best,

Betterknownas


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad to hear its working again for you, and thanks for posting how it was solved, as that may be the solution for ttunks 

eddie


----------

